# Yet another #17



## mzetati (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi all,

here's a few pictures of the Elmer's Pumping Engine I made run little time before joining this forum. Since then, I added a nice wooden base (first engine fitted on a properly made oakwood base) and ... parted off with it. 
The .pdf is a collection of notes and pictures taken during its construction.
Marcello

PS.
Definitely, my 'next' engine will be a single cylinder: anytime I was finishing a new part, I was half the job! (to say nothing about the railing... :- )
Now, I'm talking about the railing.. ...having the columns screwed into the base was really a BAD idea! Either press fitting into the base or inserting a counterbored screw from the bottom would have taken to nicer results, with less efforts.



















View attachment Pumping Engine build - MZT.pdf


----------



## hitandmissman (Jan 28, 2011)

Very nice engine and a very good build post. I downloaded the build to help me if and when I get to build this. Thanks for the post.


----------



## mzetati (Feb 2, 2011)

hi hitandmissman,

thank You for the kind words.
Marcello


----------



## Maryak (Feb 2, 2011)

Marcello,

Great work. :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## pmerritt (Feb 7, 2011)

Marcello,

Very nice engine, I have been interested in this one for a long time. Thank you very much for posting your build article!

Best,

Peter


----------



## don-tucker (Feb 8, 2011)

pmerritt  said:
			
		

> Marcello,
> 
> Very nice engine, I have been interested in this one for a long time. Thank you very much for posting your build article!
> 
> ...


I second that,yet another project for my list,it is a bit different.
Don


----------

